# Mud Runner problems



## Scott_w (Jun 16, 2010)

I don't get a chance to use my tools all that much any more, so I generally only have small jobs to use them on like basements. Current job, I had a hell of a time with the mud runner.

With the 3.5 northstar, it didn't want to put out mud, had to make multiple passes to get it done. I put on the 3: columbia an it worked better, but still not right.

After I was done and cleaning out the mudrunner, I noticed that the handle worked better turning one way (not the way I use) than the other. It seems to jamb up, like maybe something is worn.

Anyone ever have the handle apart?

Thanks...scott


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

Could be a few different things.

How old is the runner?


----------



## Scott_w (Jun 16, 2010)

I have no idea how old, I bought it used.


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

Not sure what would be hanging up on it but rotation and piston pressure should be the same, twisting either way. Since it was bought used, it might be possible that corrosion from moisture has taken place inside the handle where the spring is. 

Have you lubed the push rod, needle rod and control tube cap? checked the piston U-cup (should also have lubricant) for outward pressure against the clear tube?

My older model, after time, allowed a build up on the needle rod which started to decrease the piston force to the push rod. I took it apart, removed the hardened mud film and steel wooled the rod to remove the tarnish. This resolved the problem but I will most likely end up doing this down the road again. 

Caution... if you take it apart...There is a small piece called a wiper slide (i think) that can mistakenly be put on backwards. if you do this backwards, you'll be disassembling it again, as it prevents the needle plug from hitting the top of the tube.

It's really not that difficult to work on.

Good luck!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

square foot said:


> not sure what would be hanging up on it but rotation and piston pressure should be the same, twisting either way. Since it was bought used, it might be possible that corrosion from moisture has taken place inside the handle where the spring is.
> 
> Have you lubed the push rod, needle rod and control tube cap? Checked the piston u-cup (should also have lubricant) for outward pressure against the clear tube?
> 
> ...


 :d:d:d


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

moore said:


> :d:d:d


Hmm....:confused1:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Square Foot said:


> Hmm....:confused1:


 I can show you how!:whistling2:


----------

